# Sehr alte Fliegenfischerausrüstung



## opeloldtimer (24. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen !
Habe mir gestern die wunderschöne Vitrine mit einer alten Fliegenfischerausrüstung gekauft....
Brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Fand die aber einfach zu schön


----------

